# Crysis 2 writer: Modern Warfare 2 'an immense disappointment'



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Crysis 2 writer: Modern Warfare 2 'an immense disappointment'*
Friday 9-Apr-2010 5:24 PM 

"Infinity Ward are too impressed with themselves," says Richard Morgan
The sci-fi novelist hired by Crytek to pen Crysis 2 has slammed Modern Warfare 2 - claiming he was "immensely disappointed" by the title.

Speaking to us in New York at the game's launch earlier this week, we asked acclaimed writer Richard Morgan what he thought of the market leader in FPS games.
His frank reply was pretty, well, frank.

"I thought Modern Warfare 2 was an immense disappointment," he said. 

"It was a massive stepdown from CoD4. What I thought when I played it was, 'Jesus guys, what have you been doing? You've not ramped anything up. The story is worse and the game doesn't really hang together, it's just a bunch of mission levels.'"

When we ask what it was about the story that Morgan didn't like, he continued: "It made no sense. It was totally implausible. It doesn't resolve. Basically, all the things that bad storytelling does. I just think they were way too impressed with themselves and that's always a danger. It's just unfortunate."

However, the author of bestsellers Altered Carbon and Broken Angels did have some kind words in Uncharted 2.

"Conversely, with Uncharted 2, those guys went back and look at the first game," he added. "Everything that didn't work very well, they fixed or ramped up or did something with. 

"They really took it to a new place and you can honestly say to people if you played the first game, the second one is the same but better. Modern Warfare 2 is the same but... way worse. And it cost more money."

Check out our first look at Crysis 2 here. We reckon it's the best-looking game on any console ever. Seriously.







Source: CVG


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have to say I agree really. Take out the perk system from the online section of the game and it would have been about as generic as you can get. The games missions really dont do much for me these days at the best of times, which pretty much leaves the online game the only part I play. 

If you consider the perk system the only real innovation then the rest of it is fun for a bit and thats it. Ranking systems that are really only a reflection of how long you have spent playing the game are mundane and only really a measure of experience. Beyond this, I found it a pretty repetitive affair of spawn behind someone and shoot them, then get shot in the back by who ever spawned in behind you.


----------

